# LB 2204



## Sen480 (8 mo ago)

Hey Guys I have a 1986 LB 2204 with 300 Hrs. I was tilling over the weekend and the PTO stopped working. I disconnected the tiller shaft, and the tractor PTO shaft will spin speraticly when engaged but you can stop it with very little force. Any one have any Idea what could be wrong? Thanks


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

Sen480 said:


> Hey Guys I have a 1986 LB 2204 with 300 Hrs. I was tilling over the weekend and the PTO stopped working. I disconnected the tiller shaft, and the tractor PTO shaft will spin speraticly when engaged but you can stop it with very little force. Any one have any Idea what could be wrong? Thanks


I don’t know much about this model or anything. However, finding out how that PTO is engaged is your first priority. Is it a clutch, gears, hydraulic actuated? Depending on what it is might help lead to a better solution. If it is a clutch then it sounds like the clutch needs to be replaced. If gear driven then maybe the teeth broke off and as it spins the teeth that are there allow it to spin and the teeth that are not there just stop it. If hydraulic then well your tractor has a bad pump, leak, or something else. This is all I got which I know didn’t bring you much closer.

Do you by chance have the manual for this tractor?

This sounds promising:




__





Kioti LB2204 Manuals and DVDs


Kioti LB2204 Manuals. If you are not finding what you need for your Kioti LB2204 please call Jensales at 800-443-0625. Where available, the Manual Kit is a great choice for all the manuals written for your equipment. Service Manuals will help you fix wh




www.jensales.com


----------

